# Any idea of model number and year



## HamptonT (Aug 4, 2020)

Just picked up. Needs new fuel lines. Maybe carb


----------



## HamptonT (Aug 4, 2020)




----------



## HamptonT (Aug 4, 2020)




----------



## Grunt (Nov 11, 2013)

Welcome to SBF Hampton. This from the Toro web site indicates it is a 1976 model ( click on product details). A lot of 524 owners here love their machines, good luck with yours.





__





Parts Details







www.torodealer.com


----------



## ~smokey~ (Feb 14, 2020)

If you're going to replace the carb I'd go for an Oregon


----------



## Oneacer (Jan 3, 2011)

@smokey,

I have probably replaced 10 or more carburetors with the 12 - 1500 ones., all working great.

You will always get people that prefer to use only a certain brand, and that is fine if it works for them. I was not even aware that Oregon manufactured carburetors here in the US. I thought just about all of them are now made overseas.... .. 

JMHO


----------



## HillnGullyRider (Feb 9, 2014)

oneacer said:


> @smokey,
> 
> I have probably replaced 10 or more carburetors with the 12 - 1500 ones., all working great.
> 
> ...


They are probably all cast overseas, even the Oregon ones.


----------

